# More Free Membership Giveaways!



## TUGBrian (Aug 4, 2022)

*We are all suffering from increased prices across the board, so giving away stuff for free seems like a solid idea!*

1. forums hit 112k registered users this week, so ill giveaway a free TUG membership or extension for that.  (like/comment on this thread, and ill pick a random winner)


2. our facebook group has hit 11,400 members, ill give away a free membership for that as well (will need to like/comment on the post)  https://www.facebook.com/groups/timeshareusersgroup/permalink/3262095584111284


3. we are only 6 subs away from 450 on our youtube channel, hopefully we hit that over the weekend and ill giveaway another free membership for that as well (anyone subbed to our youtube channel will be entered to win automatically!   https://www.youtube.com/c/TimeshareUsersGroup


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2022)

You're really hitting some great new numbers, Brian.  Good job!  Glad to be able to contribute something to that.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 4, 2022)

should have been doing this all along TBH,  especially how much I preach about giving back!

Im glad that all these giveaways are so popular and all but one sofar was for a new membership!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2022)

Nothing "myopic" in your world.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 4, 2022)

true!  all this is just to hide my myopic snakeyness!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 4, 2022)

I wonder if this thread will hit an all time high for number of likes?


----------



## OLRi2010 (Aug 4, 2022)

I subscribed to your YouTube channel - now just 4 away from your current goal.


----------



## mchct (Aug 5, 2022)

Also just subscribed to your YouTube channel!


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 5, 2022)

I've been watching the videos on youtube ... good content and length.  Not too short, not too long ... Just right!  Love the keyframe of the kid with clenched fists!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2022)

2 away!


----------



## OLRi2010 (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks like you did it!  450 subscribers


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2022)

outstanding!  3 giveaways for one weekend!


----------



## RichardinLakeland (Aug 6, 2022)

I have been telling lots of folks about TUG as we hop from timeshare to timeshare.
Have no of knowing how many join, however I'm sure some do. 
Richard


----------



## crowmg (Aug 6, 2022)

I have encouraged everyone I know who has timeshares to visit TUG.  The website and contents speak for themselves and most everyone loves the forums.  So much information that you would never be able to get by just doing a GOOGLE search.


----------



## 10spro (Aug 6, 2022)

So glad I found TUG many years ago. Have referred several folks here. Did not know about the FB page.


----------



## cindyc (Aug 6, 2022)

Great milestones for TUG and a true benefit for individual owners.


----------



## Bearster (Aug 6, 2022)

I make a point of recommending TUG to families I encounter at timeshares.  Most people have no idea about the benefits of resales and of receiving in-depth information about timeshare memberships.


----------



## gumimat (Aug 6, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> *We are all suffering from increased prices across the board, so giving away stuff for free seems like a solid idea!*
> 
> 1. forums hit 112k registered users this week, so ill giveaway a free TUG membership or extension for that.  (like/comment on this thread, and ill pick a random winner)
> 
> ...



Long-time member here.  I recommend TUG a lot and am happy using you.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## gatlinburgcabin (Aug 6, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> *We are all suffering from increased prices across the board, so giving away stuff for free seems like a solid idea!*
> 
> 1. forums hit 112k registered users this week, so ill giveaway a free TUG membership or extension for that.  (like/comment on this thread, and ill pick a random winner)
> 
> ...


Love this group. It is my go to for any travel plans. A "Big Thank You"


----------



## dukebigtom (Aug 6, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> *We are all suffering from increased prices across the board, so giving away stuff for free seems like a solid idea!*
> 
> 1. forums hit 112k registered users this week, so ill giveaway a free TUG membership or extension for that.  (like/comment on this thread, and ill pick a random winner)
> 
> ...


Any time I talk to someone about Timesharing I always tell them to check out TUG!


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 6, 2022)

I recommend TUG to anyone I meet who is interested in buying or already owns timeshares.

Thank you, Brian!


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 6, 2022)

I joined TUG on FB and YouTube.  Thanks


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Aug 6, 2022)

I've been a member for years and really appreciate all the great information posted by all the users about all the different timeshare systems!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 7, 2022)

490 subs, 10 more and ill giveaway 2 freebies for youtube subscribers!


----------



## brooklyn-joe (Aug 7, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> *We are all suffering from increased prices across the board, so giving away stuff for free seems like a solid idea!*
> 
> 1. forums hit 112k registered users this week, so ill giveaway a free TUG membership or extension for that.  (like/comment on this thread, and ill pick a random winner)
> 
> ...


Thanks for being there, Brian.  TUG has always been a source of helpful information.  Take three ATTABOYS!!


----------



## tennvol (Aug 7, 2022)

Free TUG is better than a free timeshare


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 7, 2022)

497 subs for youtube, looks like itll be 4 lucky folks this evening!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 7, 2022)

Close to unlocking the Community tab on YouTube at 500! Though it takes about a week or so to actually get access to it once hitting 500 subs.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 7, 2022)

@TUGBrian , I just love this forum.  I have made some amazing virtual friends thru this amazing community and some of these have turned into meeting these folks in person... I feel so fortunate to have found this forum years ago and for finding a way to buy timeshares for pennies on the dollar... I just did a review for Pinestead Reef, which came with a review reward.  I have subscribed to the TUG Youtube Channel.

I recommend TUG all the time to folks asking how I can vacation for so inexpensively...

I just want you to know how appreciative I am that you created  such an amazing place to hang out in...


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 7, 2022)

shows 500 for me!  very much looking forward to giving away more freebies!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 7, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> @TUGBrian , I just love this forum.  I have made some amazing virtual friends thru this amazing community and some of these have turned into meeting these folks in person... I feel so fortunate to have found this forum years ago and for finding a way to buy timeshares for pennies on the dollar... I just did a review for Pinestead Reef, which came with a review reward.  I have subscribed to the TUG Youtube Channel.
> 
> I recommend TUG all the time to folks asking how I can vacation for so inexpensively...
> 
> I just want you to know how appreciative I am that you created  such an amazing place to hang out in...


thank you for the very kind words! 

I hope to have many more threads like these!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 7, 2022)

jasper60103 said:


> I joined TUG on FB and YouTube.  Thanks


congrats on winning the forum giveaway membership!  please pm me with your email address and ill get you setup with a TUG membership!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 7, 2022)

and a quick video announcing the winners and milestones for TUG!  

as well as the reveal of the fancy new TUG aluminum background logo!


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 8, 2022)

@TUGBrian 

PM sent.  Thanks !  



TUGBrian said:


> congrats on winning the forum giveaway membership!  please pm me with your email address and ill get you setup with a TUG membership!


----------

